# Wisconsin Farm-Raised Deer Farms and CWD there from 2012 report Singeltary et al



## terry (Sep 13, 2002)

Friday, February 03, 2012


Wisconsin Farm-Raised Deer Farms and CWD there from 2012 report Singeltary et al



http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2012/02/wisconsin-farm-raised-deer-farms-and.html




TSS


----------



## terry (Sep 13, 2002)

Saturday, February 04, 2012


Wisconsin 16 age limit on testing dead deer Game Farm CWD Testing Protocol Needs To Be Revised 


http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2012/02/wisconsin-16-age-limit-on-testing-dead.html


----------

